# Capt. Nathan's Seadrift/POC, TX Wade Fishing Report; 6/21/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Although it was a windy day, we had a good time with a repeat client. Who brought his wife along for her first wading experience. 

Lady luck was on her side. She had the hot hand on the first wade of the morning. She caught several fish throwing DSL’s chicken of the c super model.

Meanwhile the husband had some quality trout throwing the same bait. 

Looks like more areas of the bays are cleaning up from the freshwater. Which should set us up good for the late summer/early fall bite. Give us a call for wading or sight casting trips.


----------

